# R.I.P.S Stealth Bomber feature from NZ Performance car mag.



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A very big thank you to Sparks for trusting us with his pride and joy and allowing us basicly free design of his Stealth Bombers re-power.

I couldn't be happier with the result and we made the shared cover of this months NZ performance car magazine with it:
































































Once again, thank you Sparks, I hope you enjoy driving it as much as we enjoyed building it.

Rob


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Love the subtle look. Got to loose the silocone joiner off the turbo though! Thought aluminium would have been a doodle for you guys to fab up? Or was this down to budget?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its a street car with normal rubber engine mounts and the alloy pipe from the joiner to the intercooler is 1 piece from memory.

Sure we could have made it all alloy but obviously at the time, we made the choice to do it like it is.

There's 2 pages missing, I added 7, maybe the post go too big??

I'll add the other 2 pages tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

well done Rob - you guys deserve all the accolades you get - top quality.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice work there...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

This car really looks the dogs, It should go well too!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well done guys it looks amazing.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

MacGTR said:


> This car really looks the dogs, It should go well too!


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/69822-my-r-i-p-s-rb30-build-32.html#post954250

Towards the end there are video links

Rob


----------

